# Bırak küçük dağlar yerinde dursun



## jennypie

Hi guys,

I have been trying to learn Turkish for some time and one of my Turkish colleagues advice me to listen Zeki Müren. I'm listening one of his songs "Ah Bu Sarkilarin Gozu Kor Olsun" and trying to understand the lyrics on my own. I have difficulities on understanding one line.

Öyle dudak büküp hor gözle bakma
*Bırak küçük dağlar yerinde dursun*
Çoktan unuturdum ben seni, çoktan
Ah bu şarkıların gözü kör olsun
.......

What does that line mean actually? According to translations, it's something about small mountains but I couldn't understand what that means.

I will be appreciated for any kind of help.

Thanks.

Reference for lyrics: Zeki Müren - Ah Bu Şarkıların Gözü Kör Olsun Şarkı Sözleri | SarkiSozleriHD.com


----------



## kenandemirel

Hello,

Its great to know that you are keen on learning Turkish. As for your question:

"Bırak küçük dağlar yerinde dursun" means "Let the small mountains stay where they are" or "Let the small mountains stand".


----------



## jennypie

Thanks for the translation kenandemirel. Still, it is hard for me to understand what the writer trying to tell deep inside. But, i hope it will become easier soon.


----------



## kenandemirel

The main idea is as follows:

Do not assume a pose or attitudinize to me (do not exaggerate). I would have forgetten you a long time ago. However, the magic of love makes me love you in all circumstances.


----------



## jennypie

Thank you very much. It makes more sense now.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Please do not twist your lip and abhor me
Let the small mounts be where they are
I would have long forgotten you, long ago
These songs are a pile of dirt ( may they be blind )

That's my attempt )


----------



## jennypie

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Please do not twist your lip and abhor me
> Let the small mounts be where they are
> I would have long forgotten you, long ago
> These songs are a pile of dirt ( may they be blind )
> 
> That's my attempt )



Thanks for your effort RotAM.  Everything is crystal clear now.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

jennypie said:


> Thanks for your effort RotAM.  Everything is crystal clear now.


I am Happy to know that !


----------



## Kantes

Actually it is coming from an old Turkish saying "Küçük dağları ben yarattım (I have created the small mountains) " that is often generally attributed to arrogant people. So the poet intended to emphasize it gibingly.


----------



## jennypie

Thanks Kantes. If I am not wrong, this is an ironic phrase. Thank you for all.


----------



## Kantes

jennypie said:


> Thanks Kantes. If I am not wrong, this is an ironic phrase. Thank you for all.


Exactly. You're welcome


----------



## TekYelken

jennypie said:


> Öyle dudak büküp hor gözle bakma
> *Bırak küçük dağlar yerinde dursun*
> Çoktan unuturdum ben seni, çoktan
> Ah bu şarkıların gözü kör olsun



Do not scoff and scorn me
*Let the small mountains be *(without your interference)
I would have forgotten you long time ago
If it wasn't for those reminding (beautiful) songs.


----------

